
Literate programming - olalonde
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literate_programming
======
kbenson
I like the idea, but he examples given look fairly cluttered to my eyes. I
don't mind copious documentation, but something that more clearly marked
documentation from code and the end of code marker for human eyes might be
useful.

